# Rabbit Found



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

I live in the area of Nailsea and have found a rabbit. 

A description of him must be given before he is handed over, for obvious reasons, i dont want the wrong person taking it.


----------



## priya899 (May 25, 2011)

I had two rabbits and they escaped we caught one and the other one managed to get out the front and we cant find her. but the rabbit we caught (flopsey) seems lost and lonely. would it be a good idea to get her another Friend. she has a huge run ( the big ones which chickens have) she is a 4 year old female. please help since she looks lost and lonely.

priya


----------



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

I did fortunately find the owner for her  but obviously not such good news for yourself  I hope you find a bunny friend for yours soon  x x


----------

